# Winning Hot Air Balloon Glow PIC



## PATMAN (Nov 26, 2012)

I received some awesome news this week that a picture I entered of a balloonfest here in Lycoming County won 1st place in the "Events" category of the Pennsylvania Wilds photo contest. Pretty cool when you realize over 2700 pictures were entered into the contest and only six 1st place winners were chosen.

Now there's a chance to win a Grand Prize. This is where I need your help and vote. You have to be logged into Facebook then click on my link below which will take you to Facebook and the PA Wilds page and my picture. Just click "LIKE" and you will have voted for me. Thanks your for your help, I greatly appreciate your votes. 

LINK: PA Wilds on Facebook and my Balloon Glow Picture


----------



## wellington (Nov 26, 2012)

If I did it right, I voted. Good luck. Great photo.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Nov 26, 2012)

Done , Great Pic, is one of the balloons yours?


----------

